# lesson learned



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Hit a jump I've hit dozens of times already this season and went off wrong. For whatever reason I went off my heel edge and kind of slipped out on takeoff, and very, very slowly entered into an underflip.

It was one of those things where I was in the air and couldn't do anything to correct my positioning. I had time to think "man, this is going to hurt." 

I dropped a good 20 feet straight to my butt/lower back. I was able to somewhat absorb the initial impact w/ my board but I took the brunt of it to the body. Head snapped back and cracked my head on the snow.

I was able to ride away from it but I'm now dealing with an intense bout of whiplash (my whole upper back/neck is very sore and it's hard to move my head back and forth).

I was wearing a helmet, but don't think I'd be typing this right now if I wasn't.

I guess I kind of get the folks who don't wear helmets when their freeriding, but if you're in the park, wear a helmet. There's no reason not too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to hear you weren't hurt worse. This topic always seems to go sorta sideways tho. Those who would wear a helmet will, those who won't, won't. I understand the personal preference aspect.

I rode (...and still will ride,) motorcycles without a helmet in any state where it was legal. Even got hit by a drunk once when I was riding without one! But for snowboarding? I think I will always wear one. For one thing, In the 3 years I've been boarding, I've fallen and cracked my head on the snow n hard pack exponentially many more times than I've ever gone down in 35+ years riding motorcycles! :dunno:

Odds r I'll _need_ the helmet a lot more while boarding!  :laugh:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you have to use your hands to move your head when you're lying down you should go get checked out by a doctor for instability.
Example - you're lying down and can't get up without holding your head up with your hands


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, similar thing happened to me about 3 weeks ago. Hit a 15 footer that I had already hit probably 10 times that day and just lost my feet...flying through the air horizontally and just slam right on my back/ribs. Couldn't even get my board down to absorb the impact so my ribs took all of it. 

Ever seen the video of the news lady falling when she's stomping grapes? That's what I sounded like...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Similar crash happened to my 16 yr old son. He came home talked to us, told us what happened, showered, got up the next morning had breakfast.
By lunch he couldn't move and was in so much pain I had to call an ambulance to take him to the Dr/Hospital. 

He had severe bruising and muscle spasms and his back was so swollen it was limiting his mobility. He did no structural damage but at that point I had no choice but to call EMS.
Only you can judge but getting checked out is not a girlie girl move. Take care of your body bad things happen fast


----------

